# looking to move, options?



## cobra_neill (Feb 16, 2015)

hey guys.

quick introduction, my name's Neill and i am a UK citizen who is at a crossroads in life. 

i left school around a decade ago and never pursued further education. i had planned to be in sales until i retired, things have changed and this is no longer a career path i would like to pursue. i am not happy in the UK and would love to move either to the US or Canada.

reading into the process it would appear that you need further education as a minimum of 12 months to apply for Canada, along with being offered a job, having money in the bank, speaking and reading French and so forth.

the US is pretty much a no go unless you have a doctorate in a particular subject, along with years of experience. and even then its a difficult procedure.

from a few conversations i have had, you can relocate to either the US or Canada as a truck driver with no qualifications. all you need is a class 1 licence, a job offer and enough money to live on. i have also been informed of how different it is driving out there in terms of how you are paid, how difficult it is to find work etc. apparently the US is substantially more difficult to enter this way. i would like to know the truth behind it all.

i would like to speak to a few people who have done it successfully and exactly what road they went down? some people as a driver, some as other areas of work. i am at a point where i need to change some things in life. it would cost me a substantial amount of money to go back to education or gain additional licences and i would like it to be put towards a better life rather than just a career change in the UK.

thanks guys,

Neill


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

Either you can qualify for a visa or you can't Neill. If you go to the Canadian Immigration website and click on Immigrate, you can go through to an online questionnaire to see if you qualify or not. Citizenship and Immigration Canada

You also need to understand that it is not a quick process. If you do some reading here you will see how long people have been waiting to hear if their application is accepted or not. Two years is not uncommon. So if this is an 'I want to do this and I want to do this NOW' idea, you can forget that.

Some of your understandings are incorrect. You do not need a higher education IF you have a skill or trade that is in demand. You do not need to already have a job offer. You do need money to start. You do not need to speak French.

As for truck driving, all I can say is better you than me. It is not a career I would wish to pursue.


----------



## cobra_neill (Feb 16, 2015)

OldPro said:


> You also need to understand that it is not a quick process. If you do some reading here you will see how long people have been waiting to hear if their application is accepted or not. Two years is not uncommon. So if this is an 'I want to do this and I want to do this NOW' idea, you can forget that.
> 
> Some of your understandings are incorrect. You do not need a higher education IF you have a skill or trade that is in demand. You do not need to already have a job offer. You do need money to start. You do not need to speak French.
> 
> As for truck driving, all I can say is better you than me. It is not a career I would wish to pursue.


The most enjoyable job i have ever had is as a driver. Long haul here usually lasts around 12 hours a day which is something I have done a few times. Never had a problem and thoroughly enjoy it.

As my post indicates I am not at a point where I would qualify right now. I am looking for a solid path that will see me living in either country. How long it takes is irrelevant. As a driver I could learn the relevant licences and gain the experience within 3 years. Then after applying I could be waiting another 2 years. That is still faster than going to college, getting A level qualifications, then going to university to do a degree, reapplying and re learning to do a masters degree. All in that's around 7 years. I'm looking for pros and coins to each approach, and looking for people who have successfully done either one for their input.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

cobra_neill said:


> the US is pretty much a no go unless you have a doctorate in a particular subject, along with years of experience. and even then its a difficult procedure.


----------



## cobra_neill (Feb 16, 2015)

What's confusing? I'm asking for someone who has done either route successfully to give me their feedback.

If you have this experience, please elaborate on the process so I can judge an appropriate route.

Neill.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

cobra_neill said:


> What's confusing?



Your claim that to get into the US one needs a doctorate. That is nowhere close to being true.

If you believe that one does need a doctorate to get into the US I think you need to start from the beginning again (for both countries) as you clearly didn't understand something along the way.


----------



## cobra_neill (Feb 16, 2015)

colchar said:


> Your claim that to get into the US one needs a doctorate. That is nowhere close to being true.
> 
> If you believe that one does need a doctorate to get into the US I think you need to start from the beginning again (for both countries) as you clearly didn't understand something along the way.


Again, this is why I'm here. Gathering facts of what the process would entail but I'm getting replies like this saying I'm wrong without any additional information as to why the statement is incorrect. I'm looking for the reasons why its incorrect, what I would need and how I should go about this from people who have experienced it first hand.

I have wanted to do it for years, yet never had the means to. I either start the process now or don't do it at all. 


Neill


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi Neill,
I think maybe some of the confusion lies in that you are not very clear about your own goals. Even with masters degrees you can struggle in the move to Canada from UK, depends on experience, who is traveling with you etch.
If I were you i'd look into the opportunity to 'try' working and living here International Experience Canada - travel and work in Canada if you qualify.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

cobra_neill said:


> Again, this is why I'm here. Gathering facts of what the process would entail but I'm getting replies like this saying I'm wrong without any additional information as to why the statement is incorrect. I'm looking for the reasons why its incorrect, what I would need and how I should go about this from people who have experienced it first hand.



It is incorrect because having a PhD is not a requirement for emigration to the US. Some simple searching online should have told you that.

I think part of the problem here is that people expect those asking for info to have done some research of their own and to have gathered significant information - _accurate_ information - before coming here to ask questions that supplement what they have already found on their own. The fact that you seem to think that one requires a PhD to emigrate to the US demonstrates that you either haven't done that basic research, or haven't understood the information you have managed to dig up. You need to start by looking at the government websites that deal with immigration - get as much info about the requirements and the process as you can from those official sources and then proceed with your inquiries about stuff that wasn't explained well, wasn't covered, etc.


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

Again Neill, you haven't said why Canada or US is for you. Come on vacation, explore other places, just don't think that you can move here as easy as that. I was born in Canada, lived in Uk then moved back in later adulthood....... big cultural and social change. Lots to consider, enjoy traveling but bemindful of what you want for the future.


----------



## cobra_neill (Feb 16, 2015)

Never been to Canada. That's for later in the year. My daily driver is a Thunderbird super coupe. My weekend play toy is a 98 cobra mustang. I listen to country music, rock music, and watch american TV channels and shows. My fave stations are 102.5 the bone from Florida and 92.1 hank FM out of fort worth. do not listen to English radio or watch English TV. I have travelled to the US once every two years. Fort worth/Dallas, oklahoma and kissimmee. And have never felt more at home travelling round small town Oklahoma. My phone is an AT&T branded handset that I bought when in Dallas in November.

I have lived my life this way since before I had travelled to the US. travelling only solidified my expectations.

The reason for Canada is it has all of the above with the addition to rocky countryside, spectacular views and is apparently a better transition than the US for British expats due to similarities in culture. Again I haven't been so cannot confirm.

Back to the subject, again I can find the minimum requirements online. Easy. I have read the minimum requirements. I have also read and heard from a lot of unsuccessful applicant's stories who meet minimum requirements.

This is why I came here. For people who have had experience in doing this successfuly to tell me how they have done this. I do not want to be told to read the website for minimum requirements as it doesn't provide enough information.


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

Neill, I don't think you have thought this through at all. Canada is not as you describe and certainly not like Florida. A mustang and cobra are useless in the snow &#55357;&#56841;

You need to apply under a category, probably skilled worker if you are a truck driver.
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/eligibility.asp

Then choose your pathway and you need to have a valid work offer. 
To be eligible, you must:
•plan to live outside the province of Quebec (Note: The province of Quebec selects its own skilled workers. If you plan on living in Quebec, see Quebec-selected skilled workers for more information),
•meet the required levels in English or French for each language ability (speaking, reading, writing and listening),
•have at least two years of full-time work experience (or an equal amount of part-time work experience)Footnote * in a skilled trade within the five years before you apply,
•meet the job requirements for that skilled trade as set out in the National Occupational Classification (NOC), except for needing a certificate of qualification, and
•have an offer of full-time employment for a total period of at least one year 
Footnote ** or a certificate of qualification in that skilled trade issued by a Canadian provincial or territorial authority


You still may not be admissible due to criminal convictions or security concerns. 

You cannot just choose to move and live here without the above.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

conflict73 said:


> Neill, I don't think you have thought this through at all. Canada is not as you describe and certainly not like Florida. A mustang and cobra are useless in the snow



People still drive them though. That being said, only those experienced in winter driving should be driving a car like those in our winter conditions.


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

colchar said:


> People still drive them though. That being said, only those experienced in winter driving should be driving a car like those in our winter conditions.


Ha ha, not where I live, bloody potholes. My point to Neill is that we don't all drive muscle cars and to be honest, there are very few parts of Canada which are 'rocky countryside'. 
I lived in Manchester for 35 years Neill, I'm really sure that you do not drive American muscle cars around all week...... even if you did it doesn't show your enthusiasm for immigrating abroad.
I think you're winding us up, you clearly have no idea about life in North America and you are lashing out at people that were trying to point you to the basic points of immigrating to Canada. I am Canadian and I still struggled to move her to work so please consider your options.


----------



## cobra_neill (Feb 16, 2015)

What does my enthusiasm have to do with anything?

I have never been to Canada. From the people who have been, they gave me the description above. See the problem here? I speak to people about the subject and they are all experts at not knowing. You telling me it is nothing like what I described does not put me off.

The reason I say Canada is because I have been in sales for the past 9 years, made a fair amount of money doing it and now I cannot stand it. I swapped from car sales to driving a van for the simplicity of it in comparison to constant belittling in an office based on current performance. Now my two choices are pursue a career in engineering as I hugely enjoy creating, fabricating and using my head. Or drive a truck. Driving trucks is a dirty job, my dad is a truck driver and one of his colleagues mentioned Canada as an option as it pays extremely well and I get to see the country. He gave me the above description.

I do not have any idea about life in north america. Correct. Because I do not live in north america. It is impossible to know something without experience. I come here asking for stories about how people have successfully done it, I live out here in the UK and do not like it. All my hobbies, music tastes and interests stem from that side of the world. I would like to start changing everything I do from now so I can build a life that has regular access to these hobbies and interests. Everything else i will tackle along the way. If I find I don't like it, who cares? I'll find out myself. 

Again, these details do not answer my original question. My frustration has been instead of having everyone i know tell me grapevine stories, I have come here for experienced stories and have ended up having people disbelieve the life I currently live and tell me I don't know anything. Of course I don't its why I'm here!

Basic points of skilled worker immigration would not apply to truck drivers, it seems. Its a minefield.

Side note here, what makes you sure I don't drive american muscle cars around Manchester? You clearly do not know what the vehicle is like to drive around Manchester, as you will not have done it. See the similarities here? Your assumption about my vehicles, place I live and myself are all wrong. But I'll let you make that decision on your own. To further enhance your disbelief, I bought and used the cobra as a daily driver when I was 18. I gave you this information as a background of me. Not as a solid reason why I believe im a perfect candidate.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

conflict73 said:


> Ha ha, not where I live, bloody potholes.



Well Northern Alberta, where you are, _is_ significantly different from the Greater Toronto Area where I am!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

cobra_neill said:


> Now my two choices are pursue a career in engineering as I hugely enjoy creating, fabricating and using my head.



Well that isn't happening without a university degree in engineering and then considerable time after graduation being trained by a qualified engineer here in Canada.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

cobra_neill said:


> Back to the subject, again I can find the minimum requirements online. Easy. I have read the minimum requirements.



But you clearly didn't understand the information you found if you think that one needs a PhD to emigrate to the US as that is simply not true.


----------



## cobra_neill (Feb 16, 2015)

colchar said:


> But you clearly didn't understand the information you found if you think that one needs a PhD to emigrate to the US as that is simply not true.


The minimum requirements to be a joiner is having usable hands. But not every person with usable hands will be accepted to be a joiner.

Due to limited spaces each year, it would appear the best candidates get chosen? Or is it a random choice of applicants who do qualify?

The minimum requirements sometimes just doesn't cut it. the person who has told me this? My cousin who is struggling to gain PR in the US right now, he has lived and studied in the US since 2011, works on or for a university in Tennessee after gaining his masters here in the UK. He's been telling me it feels like the system is against him. You pretty much need a doctorate to be accepted here. Hence me saying from what I'm hearing you need a doctorate.


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

You are simply wrong Neill, minimum requirements are a valid job offer, no criminal convictions, a trade that Canada needs and some savings. Your cousin's PR in the USA is world's apart from the process in Canada.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

cobra_neill said:


> The minimum requirements to be a joiner is having usable hands.



It takes more than that - basic math skills for example.






> Due to limited spaces each year, it would appear the best candidates get chosen? Or is it a random choice of applicants who do qualify?




Yes, the minimum requirements don't always cut it but that does not mean that one needs a PhD. All it means is that one needs to exceed the minimum requirements but a PhD goes far far beyond exceeding the minimum requirements.





> The minimum requirements sometimes just doesn't cut it. the person who has told me this? My cousin who is struggling to gain PR in the US right now, he has lived and studied in the US since 2011, works on or for a university in Tennessee after gaining his masters here in the UK. He's been telling me it feels like the system is against him. You pretty much need a doctorate to be accepted here. Hence me saying from what I'm hearing you need a doctorate.



For the love of God no, you do not need a doctorate. Just because your cousin with a Master's _feels_ like the system is against him does not mean that it actually is, nor does it mean that one needs a doctorate. Do you _really_ think that every person being accepted into the US has a doctorate? Seriously? That beggars belief. Do you actually think that the poor emigrating to the US from other countries have advanced degrees rather than some other qualification earned through an apprenticeship or something?

Any problems your cousin might be having could stem from a multitude of other factors and do not, necessarily, have anything to do with his education level. The obsession with security in the US post-9/11 will play a significant role in its immigration decisions. The US also holds Green Card lotteries in which everyone who meets the minimum requirements has an equal chance of winning a Green Card. They do not limit those lotteries to those with PhDs.

The US limits the number of people coming in each year from each country so part of your cousin's alleged problems could mean that the limit from the UK has been reached.

You need to start reading the link below and then investigate from there, putting aside your erroneous assumption that one needs to hold a PhD to be granted a US visa:

http://travel.state.gov/content/visas/english/immigrate/immigrant-process.html


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

conflict73 said:


> You are simply wrong Neill, minimum requirements are a valid job offer, no criminal convictions, a trade that Canada needs and some savings.



And that will be similar to what is needed in the US as well.


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

Well, I've read enough to know that 'cobra' neill is not likely to make it. His attitude is going to hold him back in life pretty much in anything other than as a used car salesman.

It reminds me of the saying, "I disaprove of what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it". Voltaire. 

You're wrong Neill but you are entitled to be wrong. Carry on and mind the gap.


----------



## cobra_neill (Feb 16, 2015)

OldPro said:


> Well, I've read enough to know that 'cobra' neill is not likely to make it. His attitude is going to hold him back in life pretty much in anything other than as a used car salesman.
> 
> It reminds me of the saying, "I disaprove of what you sa
> y, but I will defend to the death your right to say it". Voltaire.
> ...


Feel free to continue judging people by ten comments on a forum. You forget you know nothing of me, nor my attitude.

Thanks though.


----------

